# Ways to eat kimchi?



## kkeris (Oct 15, 2005)

How do you eat your kimchi? What do you serve it with? I've been reading up on how good it is for health and all that, but for some reason, it doesnt seem to go well with most dishes, or is it just me?









I dont make my own, I buy from this store that makes (or so they say they so) fresh kimchi, so I cant alter the spiciness. As much as I like kimchi, I cant eat more than a few leaves without hyperventilating due to the spiciness







Does your tastebud 'get used' to the spiciness after a while?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

In Korean restaurants, it's usually served with meat and rice. I always take a piece of meat, top it with a piece of kimchi, pop it in my mouth, followed by a bite of rice.

As a kid, my dad used to make him and I (the only ones who like kimchi) kimchi sandwiches, sourdough bread, mayo and kimchi. Yum.

Eating it by itself is asking for burning tastebuds, fat (mayo, meat) can coat your mouth to kind of "protect" it from the heat, and the carb (rice, bread) helps "absorb" the heat.

I love the stuff, but after a tour in Korea, DH hates it, so I can't have it in the house.


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

I always eat mine with hot rice and a little bit of tuna, or small side of fish.

Yum. I love kim chee - I try to eat a little bit every day.


----------



## terrordactyl (Jul 19, 2006)

with rice, some steamed bok-cho, meat, and nori


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

We eat kimchi _all_ the time in Hawaii. It's quite popular. Kimchi goes well with Korean dishes like barbecued meat.

Much as I like spicy food, I would not eat kimchi by itself. DH and I eat it with rice and whatever protein we're having.

My friend likes to make a sandwich of sliced turkey and kimchi on whole wheat bread.

You can make kimchi fried rice. It's a popular dish at our local Big City Diner. Just add finely chopped kimchi cabbage to the usual fried rice ingredients. Some people like to top it off with a fried egg.

Speaking of eggs, you can also make kimchi omelettes with small pieces of kimchi cucumber.


----------



## Chicharronita (Oct 8, 2006)

I love it in some warm chicken broth and kelp noodles. That's my low-carb version of ramen.


----------



## zo's ma (Mar 4, 2003)

I like it w/ rice and in soup/ramen. If you have a Korean store nearby there's a pancake type mix and you can have kim chi pancakes...YUM!


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

With a gas mask?

I like kimchi in cooked things, like dumplings, ramen and pancakes, but raw the odor is just too overwhelming... and I'm used to the kind of stink that other Asian pickled stuff gives off.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WC_hapamama* 
With a gas mask?











That's the reaction I get from DH.

Traditionally, the kimchi is made fresh every year when the harvest comes in, and the longer it sits, the more "pungent" it gets from the fermentation. When it is fresh, it's actually very mild (as opposed to pungent, still quite hot), but by the end of the winter, it's pretty rank. DH had a Korean roommate when he was stationed there, and I guess rank was what the guy kept around... so now I'm not allowed even the fresh stuff.

A lot of restaurants actually make their own, so it's always pretty fresh. If you can find it fresh (or make it), it's just a spicy pickle.


----------

